# M8 Pyrotechnic Pistol



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Got this from one of my grandpa's friends when he passed away. Kinda rusty but I think its cool. The action still opens and the trigger pulls and fires. No I haven't shot it cuz that would be crazy lol. But I did get some ammo with it that read they are from 1945 so during WWII. They are old and the paper ones have split some. But all in all its a cool gun and wanted to share with everyone.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I would have to fire it!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm scared it'll blow up haha. Plus I don't think the rounds would be any good now and I live right next to Whiting field and they probably would have a problem with me firing off a signal flare


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

deersniper270 said:


> I'm scared it'll blow up haha. Plus I don't think the rounds would be any good now and I live right next to Whiting field and they probably would have a problem with me firing off a signal flare


Yepper...not to mention catching the woods on fire....Cool flare gun, but I wouldn't worry about safety hazard of shooting it....


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

A little wd 40 and some fine steel woll will make it look and function better. My daughter bought me an old rabbit ear bouble barrel a few weeks ago and it was at least this rusty and the parts were not functioning well until I hit it with the ol wd 40. It still doesn't look new, but hey it's almost 100 yrs old.
Really neat gun, but I agree with you about firing this old ammo.


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about the gun, and if I was, vise it and use a pull string. The ammo sounds like it is probably not going to fire. Very Nice find!


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Buckyt said:


> A little wd 40 and some fine steel woll will make it look and function better. My daughter bought me an old rabbit ear bouble barrel a few weeks ago and it was at least this rusty and the parts were not functioning well until I hit it with the ol wd 40. It still doesn't look new, but hey it's almost 100 yrs old.
> Really neat gun, but I agree with you about firing this old ammo.


 
If you want to deminish any of the little value this gun may have do as stated above...


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

keep the steel wool away hops #9 or wd 40 aad a corse cloth


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm not shooting the ammo it came with lol As for the rust I'm gonna research the best way to get it off without removing too much of the paint. I'm gonna keep it and the ammo unfired. I don't want to destroy it because it is a piece of history and IDK where it was actually used but 1945 is when they dropped the nukes on Japan in WWII.

Does anyone else have one?


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.antiquefirearms.com/pages/1119.htm


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thats about how mine would probably look without the rust. They really worth $160?


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Evilsirt has obviously never used fine steel wool and wd-40 like I do. I have never hurt the finish on any of the dozens of old rusty guns I have used this on. I'm sure you can overdo anything. But I am talking about light rubbing with extremely fine steel wool. How would you do this?


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Evil sirt, you can always overdo anything, but if done lightly you will not hurt the finish. I learned this from a collector of fine guns and have used it for years without damaging the finish on a gun. What would you propose to be done?


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Buckyt said:


> Evil sirt, you can always overdo anything, but if done lightly you will not hurt the finish. I learned this from a collector of fine guns and have used it for years without damaging the finish on a gun. What would you propose to be done?


I think my post came off the wrong way. What I meant was if he doesn't know what he's doing or how to do it he should leave it alone or take it to a professional. Sorry for the confusion I wasn't trying discredit your knowledge.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

One should never refinish any old firearm unless its done professionally. Cleaning it would reduce its value tremendously.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

+ 1


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I Agree not to blue, refinish the wood, but I don't agree that the average gun owner shoudn't clean up minor surface rust or clean the bore. If there is enough rust to mess up the blueing, or browning you should probably consult a gunsmith. There is not a good way to remove the pitting caused from old deep rust. The best way to prevent pitting is to keep your guns clean. Proper cleaning will not reduce the guns value or finish. A light coat of oil, silicone spray, or even wd 40 will help to prevent rust from occurring. I keep good soft rags in my gun safe (pre saturated with silicone lubricant) and wipe the gun down each and every time I handle or show the guns (I don't show them often.) Even with this I have been disappointed to see a finger print that I missed that has created a small rusty spot. That's when I clean with the lube rag 1st, then if that doesn't remove the spot, I'll hit it lightly with the wd-40, light steel wool.
No one has all the answers, and some spots cannot be removed by even the best gun smiths. Most of these spots should be left on the gun as "character".
Evilsirt, thanks for your response.


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

Yes I had two of them sold one, gave other to my brother for his boat, it works better then the oin, they are not worth much, I had some good shells. The notchs on the end was used to lock it in special hole in the side of a air plane, they woud fire different colors , when coming in if they needed help. jj


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

If this is a painted gun, steel wool should destroy the paint... Steel wool is good on bare metal though.

Brent


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Paint is like 90% gone. Like Glassplus said, they aren't worth much and the rust is not too bad but I just don't feel like taking off the rust and chancing messing it up.


----------

